

Private companies protect US access to cables’ data for surveillance - hanifvirani
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/agreements-with-private-companies-protect-us-access-to-cables-data-for-surveillance/2013/07/06/aa5d017a-df77-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_story.html?Post+generic=%3Ftid%3Dsm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
Splendor
> _" Negotiating leverage has come from a seemingly mundane government power:
> the authority of the Federal Communications Commission to approve cable
> licenses. In deals involving a foreign company, say people familiar with the
> process, the FCC has held up approval for many months while the squadron of
> lawyers dubbed Team Telecom developed security agreements that went beyond
> what’s required by the laws governing electronic eavesdropping."_

This is disgusting.

~~~
malandrew
I would certainly hope that these companies can now sue the FCC in light of
these new facts.

------
calgoo
Fuck it. Pull the wire to mexico or canada and leave the US without Access.
Sooner or later, the big services will be moved away, and there is enough
users in the rest of the world to not have to worry. Make Mexico the
connection hub between North / south america as well as east <> west. Also
make a huge deal that this traffic will be protected 100% without any
interuptions from the US. If the US wants to connect to the rest of the world,
you can do it at our terms, not the terms that they thing everyone should
follow. Especially since they still seam to believe that they can presure
people.

I dont know what the US said to the other countries but all of a sudden a
bunch of countries, including Russia seams to be scared shitless. I dont know,
its just a feeling. Time to ripoff all american buisiness ideas and put them
up on servers in better parts of the world (island? no other places left,
correct?). Then lets see what the fuck they will do!

~~~
nakedrobot2
Because the Internet controlled by Los Zetas is a better world....

~~~
angersock
They have a lot of experience with both packets and denial-of-service attacks?

------
malandrew
Looks like a great time to start investing in undersea cabling between Europe
and Latin America and between Latin America and Asia.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
It might help some influential people to get off their asses if it were
announced that new fiber is planned to be laid on routes which bypassed the
US.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
They would just tap it underwater as they have done in the past (and probably
present).

"We can do this the easy way, or we can do this the hard way."

~~~
malandrew
Is tapping underwater cabling still a viable option with encrypted packeted
communication where where equipment at both ends of the cable have performed a
DH key exchange?

------
bobwaycott
Single-page, print version:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/agreements...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/agreements-
with-private-companies-protect-us-access-to-cables-data-for-
surveillance/2013/07/06/aa5d017a-df77-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_print.html)

